# Which lawn tractor? size, type, etc....



## Flightsport (Mar 13, 2011)

My new home has a sizable yard that includes a 22 degree grade in parts. It seems the previous owners used a ride on mower or lawn tractor of some sort to cut the grass, but I'm not sure which. The tracks in the lawn show that it was cut on a diagonal down the slope, as it would be too steep to be on a side-hill course. So, the tractor will need some power to make back up the hill but I want it to be compact enough so it can fit snugly in my two car garage. I also want it to have a bagger system and hopefully a hitch of some sort so I can hook up a trailer. 

Run down of what I think I want:


1. Wide enough wheel base so I don't have to worry about tipping over
2. Enough Power to get up the hill again
3. Compact enough to park in my 2 car garage
4. Bagger system
5. At least a 48" cutting deck
6. Trailer hitch to pull a garden trailer around the yard


Any suggestions? Here is a link to a Cub I found on craigslist, tell my your thoughts. 

2006 Cub Cadet 1527 Lawn Tractor

Thanks! 

Mike


----------



## Flightsport (Mar 13, 2011)

*test*

This station is conducting a test. If this were an actual test....


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

First off, welcome to the forum.

Have a couple comments to offer:

* Engine power is a non-issue but having a transaxle that can handle the load reliably over numerous yrs is a bigger issue.

* Don't know how much space you have available in your garage. At issue here is your desire for mower size with bagger. A 4ft cut on the mower will mean the deck is going to be close to 5' wide and adding on a bagger is going to add another 1.5-2 ft on to that.

* If you want to add a trailer and with lot not completely flat, I'd suggest you look at something more substantial than entry level machines like the CUB mentioned. Additionally the link doesn't work. 

* Have any idea how long you would expect this piece of equipment to *reliably* last?

You've not mentioned your budget whick might help with comments, suggestions from members.


----------



## SARG (Nov 26, 2010)

Just a brief opinion. If I had it to do over ...... meaning if I was much younger than the 61 years I'm at............... I would acquire a sub compact machine like the Massey GC23. It costs like a car ......... but it is a dependable lifetime machine that will save your back.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Since youre on a pretty steep slope, id go for a tractor with oil pressure definitly - theres ways of making the tractor wider- by spacing the wheels out a bit.

Id go for a twin cylender motor, something with a shaft drive and probably not a hydro- id add a set of AG tires for better traction as well.

Problem with newer v twins is most cant get out of their own way - theyre so underpowered its not funny. The oil pressure is for the extreme angle- so the motor doesnt slosh all the oil to one side and blow out the empty side of the motor. Youll definitly want a fuel pump as well. Id go for an older opposed twin craftsman theyre a heavy duty tractor, reliable and can get over a 44" deck with the option of a hi and low trans.


----------



## Flightsport (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the help! As for budget..... I was hoping to find something on the used market, for sub $1,000... am I dreaming? mike


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You might have to do some searching, but its possible - i picked up my 86GTII with a 44" deck and 18HP opposed twin for $75- it needed a whole lot of work, but it ran - so was worth it to fix it.


----------

